

What the new Microsoft needs to do to become relevant again - poremland
http://paul.oremland.net/2015/06/what-new-microsoft-needs-to-do-to.html

======
jbergens
Nice to read some specific recommendation instead of general complaints. That
said I'm not sure all these point would work if MS followed them.

Saying that MS should fix a lot of open source projects is strange (even if
they already do this for some projects like Node). I think a lot of open
source developers should learn more about Windows and make sure their code
works on Windows. Or others could create a new fork/project with the same
functionality and possibly same api but with Windows code. It is very strange
to hear open source advocates say that MS should fix everything. I thought one
of the meanings of open source was that when anyone that wants something can
help we will end up with almost all important projects/ideas implemented,
possibly in multiple ways.

Regarding cloud it would be very nice if Windows worked even better in
different clouds than Azure but I'm still not sure this is only MS fault.
Amazon could have started earlier to offer more help and tools around this. An
easier scripting language than Powershell would be nice though. Regarding
running Windows without a monitor I think that has worked since Server 2008.

It is also a bit hard to see what MS should make money off if everything
should be free. If Windows, Office, Windows Phone and developer tools should
all be free it is almost only cloud and support left to charge for and I don't
think they could ever make much money on support. For cloud they will have to
compete with Amazon and Google on pricing but they are probably already making
money and could make a lot more here.

